# Lake Talquin Crappie Black Friday



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Got out on the water about 7am and fished till dark. Morning bite was awfully dead for us but the afternoon bite was consistent.

Trolled out in front of the dam in about 30 foot of water. Fish are holding in the channels mostly but are hanging pretty much on bottom. As the day warmed up it seemed like they moved up a little bit. Had to troll double 1/16 oz jigs and add some split shot to get out baits down to there level.

The channel cat was caught on stink bait out by the dam. We stopped trolling for a little bit around lunch to try the channel cat bite.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Great lookin fish, hopefully I will get to take my first fishin trip to Lake Talquin in the new year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CreekLifeFL said:


> Great lookin fish, hopefully I will get to take my first fishin trip to Lake Talquin in the new year.


mighty purty!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*slabs*

Just saw your report. Very nice size slabs. Great photo as always


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice looking mess of crappie! Enjoy those sweet tastin' fish! :thumbup:


----------

